# What's the best cell phone to get?



## CuriousGinger (Jan 16, 2010)

Nexus One?  iPhone?  something else?

and why?


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

Depends on what you want your cell phone to do. If you want a cell phone just to make calls, with an option of texting, I suggest going with the Jitterbug. Yeah it's aimed more towards the elderly, but it's still a nice cell phone. I got one, and although I don't use it a whole lot, I'm happy with it. Why get a fancy cell phone when all you want to do is make phone calls?


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Nokia 1100. It has ultimate Crime Deterrent functions, the strength of a brick and awesome reliability. I mean you can throw it into the wall with all teh powuh ya got and it will work as if nothing happened. 

Get something average (I mean what should a mobile phone do? Phone of coure). And Itunes\Ipod\something like for anything else.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 16, 2010)

If you're looking for a smart phone/internet and such, wait for the Nexus One to go on Verizon. If you want/need (for some reason) a slide-out keyboard, then I'd suggest the Droid. Coverage is great, internet is fantastic (on Verizon), calls are wonderful, and the speaker (for music/videos/etc.) is amazing for how small it is. You can get all the Apps you need, and built-in (good) apps: Youtube, facebook, Gtalk, Gmail, Google Maps, 'Car Home' (Google navigation) and Amazon. The app store is filled with great freebies too o_o

If you want mediocre/bad coverage (At least, in California), dropped calls, a real expensive phone bill, but a so-called 'stylish'/hipster phone with a lot of useless apps, then the iPhone may be for you.

If you want just a regular flip-phone or something, then that Jitterbug is an option, or if you still wanted on a name-brand network, Verizon and such still have a great multitude of good phones under like 75$.


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2010)

The iPhone have 100,000 Apps.



Fokkewolf said:


> Nokia 1100. It has ultimate Crime Deterrent functions, the strength of a brick and awesome reliability. I mean you can throw it into the wall with all teh powuh ya got and it will work as if nothing happened.



If you need defence get this for your iPhone:

http://www.otterbox.com/iphone-cases/iphone-3g-3gs-cases/


----------



## f94 (Jan 16, 2010)

Geek said:


> The iPhone have 100,000 Apps.



99,990 of which you'll never use.

Personally, I use Virgin Mobile as my carrier.  They're pretty reliable, but I have no signal in the factory I work in whereas people with Verizon do.  I only use pay as you go because I never use my phone for anything other than emergencies.  Top it up 20 dollars something like every 2 months and the minutes roll over.  It's pretty decent.


----------



## CuriousGinger (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for your input!  I look forward to more replies too of course!  So far I'm thinking the Nexus One sounds best!


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2010)

f94 said:


> 99,990 of which you'll never use.



Out of all 100,000 iPhone apps, 25,000 iPhone apps are very useful.

I use:

LogMeIn

1Password Pro

Pocket Informant

Active Money Pro

Fluent News

Inotia 2

Awesome Note

Outliner

Stanza

Instapaper

Tweetie 2

Japanese

Asphalt 5

Wisdom English-Japanese Dictionary

Oxford Deluxe

Deep Green

Real Racing

Uniwar

Galcon

Photogene

ColorSplash

Instaviz

DocsToGo

Beejive IM

Jet Car Stunts

Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.

Sportacular

PushGmail

Fastfinga

iVideoCamera

Japanese Idioms & Phrases

TomTom

Navigon

I've got a lot more apps i use...


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2010)

CuriousGinger said:


> Thanks for your input!  I look forward to more replies too of course!  So far I'm thinking the Nexus One sounds best!



Personally i'll wait for the iPhone 4G with OS 4.0 coming this summer 2010.






http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/nexus-one-sales/


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 16, 2010)

Also, I have the Droid myself, and was mad when they announced the Nexus One a month after I got locked into my Droid, but inevitably, they are more or less the same - Droid just has a slide out. 

:v looks like someone is a lil desperate promoing the iPhone there. Shall we begin showing coverage maps and such too :v

(also, that picture makes the supposed iPhone 4g look like the Cowon s9 o_o, like, a lot.)


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> :v looks like someone is up a little tight on the iPhone there xD



Multimedia Content. iPhone will offer music, streaming video, podcasts, movies, YouTube, and more. Nobody does multimedia better than Apple, and dedicated applications are the best way to deliver these services.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 16, 2010)

Geek said:


> Multimedia Content. iPhone will offer music, streaming video, podcasts, movies, YouTube, and more. Nobody does multimedia better than Apple, and dedicated applications are the best way to deliver these services.



I suppose those may be something for some other people, but with access to Youtube, and 32gb of storage for music, the only thing the iPhone might have special is movies, but I can't think of many situations that I'd sit down and stare at a 3-4inch screen for 2-3 hours. Oh, and podcasts, but those...aren't that great. You also have to throw in, that for streaming/downloading these things, you need good coverage, and that is something AT&T has a real hard problem with - Especially in my area, which is fairly high population-metro.

A lot of companies do multimedia better than Apple, they just bring their own version of it all into one place, on a tiny screen. It's not "better", it's just potentially convenient.


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> but I can't think of many situations that I'd sit down and stare at a 3-4inch screen for 2-3 hours.


Plug this to your TV + iPhone and you can watch your movies on a +50" screen for hours.






or if you want mobility:








Lastdirewolf said:


> . Oh, and podcasts, but those...aren't that great. You also have to throw in, that for streaming/downloading these things, you need good coverage, and that is something AT&T has a real hard problem with - Especially in my area, which is fairly high population-metro.



Im not with AT&T... I'm with a canadian provider and they offer $50CAD/month for unlimited bandwidth.



Lastdirewolf said:


> A lot of companies do multimedia better than Apple, they just bring their own version of it all into one place, on a tiny screen. It's not "better", it's just potentially convenient.



Name one please. (for mobile phones)

I can create music and do video editing plus draw pictures with:

http://www.amidio.com/index.php/iphone-music-apps/noiseio-pro-synth
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=6848332


----------



## Carenath (Jan 16, 2010)

I would consider the Moto Droid.. only.. it's Verizon and CDMA only.. making it a virtual brick when you travel outside North America.

Old perhaps.. but the HTC TouchPro2 from Sprint would probably get my vote. The phone works on CDMA, but, and crucially, supports Quadband GSM and UMTS on the 2100 band.
The phone itself runs Windows Mobile 6.1 (it will run 6.5 without a bother).

We get decent phones here.. but trying to find a decent phone here that works well in the US is surprissingly hard, especially if you want data too.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 16, 2010)

Geek said:


> or if you want mobility:


I am seriously hoping that this is a joke.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 16, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I am seriously hoping that this is a joke.



$10 says he rocks that shit at the club.

Also, just to put in my .02 about this iPhone -- it's really full of features and has a lot better of an API for programs/websites integrating with the browser and GPS and the accelerometer is neat but it has two very limiting factors.  First of all, the built-in keyboard sucks for typing since you're typing on the screen and it also lacks the ability to run applications in the background.  These are two really limiting factors in my opinion since I use my phone for IM a LOT but it really depends on what you're using it for.  It IS harder to type though, and you can't really use programs like IM clients effectively because of the 2nd factor (and push notifications do not fucking work).

For me, since 90% of what I do on my phone is IM and email the Blackberry works a lot better.  If you want something with more features and that is more visually appealing, go with the iPhone.


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2010)

Ricky said:


> First of all, the built-in keyboard sucks for typing since you're typing on the screen...



*There's an app for that:* Dragon Dictation app turns your speech into text.

[yt]3srECMmQPy0[/yt]



Ricky said:


> ...it also lacks the ability to run applications in the background.



*There's an app for that:* Backgrounder app allows you to use multiple applications without losing it's save state.

[yt]X8jyNcjPCYU[/yt]



Runefox said:


> I am seriously hoping that this is a joke.



[yt]z2kSg51rwLM[/yt]


----------



## Runefox (Jan 16, 2010)

I am sorry. Those glasses? Those are the single most useless thing I can think of. Watching low-bitrate sub-SD resolution video on LCD glasses that probably can't push much higher and furthermore look sillier than the concept of just looking down at the iPhone/iPod Touch? Just why?

I'm not railing on the iPhone, here - It has its failings, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want one. But good lord. Why would anyone buy those glasses?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> *There's an app for that:* Dragon Dictation app turns your speech into text.



That would work if I wanted to talk instead of type.  Seeing how I'm on noisy subways or outside walking when I type a lot of the time I don't think it would help much.



> *There's an app for that:* Backgrounder app allows you to use multiple applications without losing it's save state.


Will that make it so you're notified when an IM arrives but not in the IM application?  That's the use case I was referring to and "save state" just sounds like I can go back into the application without losing transient data (can't tell from the video).

If it'll allow for IM notifications without using push notifications that would help my boyfriend out -- he has an iPhone and is always complaining about this stuff.


> _[video of really dorky glasses]_


Just watch out with that...  Go into some neighborhoods with that you'll get shot.

(not because they want it, either)


----------



## Carenath (Jan 17, 2010)

The Samsung Omnia Pro > iPhone.. again Windows Mobile 6.1 (6.5).. but.. the main reason I won't buy it:
It doesnt only supports 3.6Mbit over HSPA.. the HTC TouchPro2 does 7.2.
It doesnt support US 3G bands.. and it's keyboard is a bit neutered.

The CDMA TouchPro2 is pretty good.. but it's still a 528MHz processor..

But we do have phones like.. the Moto Milestone and the Samsung Omnia Pro.


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2010)

Windows Mobile: Slow, clunky, bad interface, poor app selection. The physical phones usually suck as well.

Until Microsoft figures out that they HAVE to make the entire mobile OS finger friendly, they will continue to lose market share to iPhone and Android. The days of the stylus are numbered.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Nexus one is far better than the iphone, but the iphone has more apps.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, who let the Apple bot in here?


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Nexus one is far better than the iphone, but the iphone has more apps.



http://www.wirelessweek.com/News/FeedsAP/2010/01/google-to-sell-nexus-one-a-super-mobile-phone/

If you read into stories, you generally find more clues:

_The Nexus One's $529 price tag is more than twice as much as the most powerful iPhone sold in conjunction with a two-year service plan from AT&T Inc.

*Google is asking consumers to pay more so they can select their own wireless carriers.* That's a departure from the usual sales model in the United States, where mobile phones are typically offered exclusively by specific providers and subsidized by them for customers who agree to service plans that cost $800 to $1,000 annually.

*For the first few months at least, the Nexus One will only work on GSM networks â€” a limitation that means buyers in the U.S. will have to use T-Mobile USA if they want the handset for high-speed Web surfing. *Consumers willing to enter into a two-year data plan with T-Mobile will be able to buy the Nexus One for $179, $20 less than the top-of-the-line iPhone with an AT&T subsidy.

The technological barrier also precludes the initial version of Nexus One from working on the U.S. wireless networks of Verizon Wireless and Sprint, though Google plans a version that will work on those carriers' CDMA technology this spring and Verizon Wireless plans to subsidize that. For AT&T, the phone's compatible only with its slower wireless network instead of the 3G one used by the iPhone.

The Nexus One should work with many carriers abroad, as GSM is the predominant technology used. Vodafone's wireless service in Europe also will begin to subsidize the Nexus One in the spring._






_The sales figured for the Nexus One's first week sales are in, and the results aren't what Google was hoping for. The actual figures are based on Flurry, which tracks application usage per phone in the market, and approximately four out of five applications on the iPhone.

Flurry's tracking system works with more than 10,000 developers' applications on the iPhone and Android platforms. Based on the applications used by new mobile phone users, Flurry can track roughly how many users purchased and used the phone in the first week.

Flurry tracked about 20,000 users using the Nexus One phone from January 5 â€“ 12, 2010. The MyTouch 3G launched back in August 5, 2009, with roughly 60,000 users tracked in the first week, three times more than Nexus One.

The Motorola Droid had roughly 250,000 users monitored in the first week of sales, 12 times that of the Nexus One. The Apple iPhone 3GS had an estimated 1.6 million users tracked in the first week of sales, selling over 1 million units in three days of its launch. It's important to note that the iPhone sales were based across 8 countries compared to just the US for the other devices.

Take note that these numbers are based on Flurry's tracking system for the first week of sales and may not reflect actual handset sales.
_


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Price doesn't change the fact it's still better.
Not locked, faster, cooler, can do more, etc~

Most people can't afford the iPhone, so saying it's better because of price is silly.

Oh and you don't need any contract with it, it's unlocked. So...don't know why but I feel the need to say lol@site.
Unless in the USA they require a contract for phones the user OWNS, then that's just silly.


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Price doesn't change the fact it's still better.
> Not locked, faster, cooler, can do more, etc~.



iPhone: Quick, great interface, easy to use, tons of apps. The physical phone is slim and stylish.












http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/3994/nexusonetotalcost.jpg


_Holy margin breaking, Batman!_


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow you sure like to quote pointless shit.
The nexus one is new, actually there's talk of apple partnering with microsoft to overcome google because the phone is literally -that- good.

It beats the iPhone in everything except apps, which can easily be made for it.

As you said:


> iPhone: Quick, great interface, easy to use, tons of apps. The physical phone is slim and stylish.


The nexus one is quick_er_ (fastest phone out period), better interface, easier to use, got the ability for tons of apps. The phone is slim, stylish, can record HD video and upload it directly to youtube, has a higher resolution screen, faster processor (fastest one in the world on a phone), and etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vwsxLNiWnI
Even better!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXI0dyt0QIA


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> The phone is slim, stylish.


...in all seriousness, the phone is an iphone clone with an unlock.



NewfDraggie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vwsxLNiWnI
> Even better!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXI0dyt0QIA



I see lots of useless features... and that google speak appï»¿ is also on iPhone.
That background is stupid, i rather have my wallpaper of choice.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 17, 2010)

NEVER TRUST A TOUCHSCREEEN. 

Plus an I-phone is a toy not a real phone.

Blackberries if you are a power executive. A REGULAR RELIABLE PHONE if not.


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Plus an I-phone is a toy not a real phone.



I agree. It's a sex toy for gadget geeks.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> ...in all seriousness, the phone is an iphone clone with an unlock.
> 
> 
> 
> I see lots of useless features... and that google speak appï»¿ is also on iphone.



No...
Watch the two, at least the second video.

In no way is it a clone, what you're saying is comparable to calling Crysis a Wolfenstein clone. It looks nothing like the iPhone, other than being touch screen there's nothing really joining the two.

The iPhone isn't that great even without comparing it to a much better phone, you can get everything it has on the iPod touch minus phone and text.

That speech app is stock, not an app, like everything else shown in that video unless he say's it's an app it isn't. And yeah the iPhone totally has no useless features at all.

Wow, what a fucking fanboy. Generic case of "LOL THIS BETTER BECAUSE I LOVE IT"
I don't own a phone, probably never will. But right now I can clearly tell the nexus one is much better.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> I agree. It's a sex toy for gadget geeks.


 I am a practical person. I like practical things. Such as hammers and power tools and phones that don't break when you drop them.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> I agree. It's a sex toy for gadget geeks.


 
Considdering your need to spam this thread with graphs, charts and even one graphic that was over 2000 pixels across that a mod had to change for you, I'd say more 'rabid fanboy' than 'geek' is the case here.

You've turned this thread into an Apple Keynote speech.


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am a practical person. I like practical things. Such as hammers and power tools and phones that don't break when you drop them.



That's why cases such as OtterBox exists.


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> what you're saying is comparable to calling Crysis a Wolfenstein clone.



But you are comparing a 9 months old phone (iPhone 3GS) versus a 5 days old phone (Nexus One).

Of course.. in the world of technology, the latest gadget is always the greatest and the most advanced.

Like i said before, i'll better wait for the 4G iPhone this summer 2010.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> But you are comparing a 9 months old phone (iPhone 3GS) versus a 5 days old phone (Nexus One).
> 
> Of course.. in the world of technology, the latest gadget is always the most advanced.



Apple also blows ass hard, I doubt the 4g will even beat the nexus one. It's Google we're talking about here.
HD video uploaded right to youtube is insane. And a 1gz processor in a phone? The ability to run almost everything in the background, control your PC as if you were there, view your own webcam from anywhere, and etc... wow. iPhone 5g won't touch it.


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Apple also blows ass hard, I doubt the 4g will even beat the nexus one. It's Google we're talking about here.
> HD video uploaded right to youtube is insane. And a 1gz processor in a phone? The ability to run almost everything in the background, control your PC as if you were there, view your own webcam from anywhere, and etc... wow. iPhone 5g won't touch it.



I am not convinced.

Lets wait for the new iphone

What could Microsoft bring to the table though? They have no handsets and surely, they wouldnt use the OS from Microsoft.

HA HA HA

Microsoft has been failing in the past decade, there is no reason for Apple to work with Microsoft. See Decade of Apple Wins Against Microsoft Et Al.:
http://www.macbytes.com/link.php?sid=20100104152838

Android has been on the market for over half a decade, but suffers the same problem as Linux = does not appeal to mass audience or top end consumers.

Keep in mind,

- Android has publicized their efforts since 2003
- Android is bought by Google in 2005
- Apple released iPhone in 2007
- Android still doesn't have as much market share as the failed Windows Mobile, never mind the market leading iPhone.

I am going to put this as politely as I can: That statement is one of the dumbest things I have read in a long time. 

Apple has absolutely nothing to worry about at all.  Why would one Android device worry one of the most profittable companies?  I have said this so many times, the hardware is not important.  A company could come out with a 2Ghz Android phone, and it still would not worry Apple.  The software is the single most important thing on a mobile device.  This is why Apple has nothing to worry about, they succeeded their first time at a mobile operating system.  Their App store is revolutionary and their phones are nothing short of amazing. 

Android software is not revolutionary and their phones are not that great.  It will take a lot more than a physical device for me to even consider Android.   I will take WebOS over Android any time.

All the professional reviewers are surprised at the inconsistent lag on various part of Android os even with Nexus one.



> ...control your PC as if you were there, view your own webcam from anywhere, and etc...



There's an app for all of that...

LogMeIn for PC control & AirCam for webcam viewing.

Got something else to add ?? NEXT...


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

... wow, you really simply don't know anything at all.
Oh well, guess it can't be helped.

I don't see any benefit apple could get teaming with microsoft...nope no sir, microsoft is total shit and apple are gods. They can't lose to anybody even though everything they make is sub-par and overpriced.

What the hell is wrong with you, are you really that retar... wait

"Species: SparkleDog"

Oh, lol.


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Also ignored the removable battery, and having the best and biggest battery of any phone. And let me reiterate that the phone is unlocked, has a larger and better screen, and comes with a HD camera. There is no app for that.



*Removable battery* Most people don't care

*Best and biggest battery of any phone* First link when I googled "Nexus One battery life", read the comments: http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2010/01/14/how-is-the-battery-on-the-google-nexus-one-phone/

*Unlocked* Fair enough but to have 3G you can only use it on TMobile in the U.S.

*HD camera???* I don't know where you saw that but it's not true: Nexus One specs

Doesn't an unlocked Nexus cost more than three kidneys? 

I would rather keep my iPhone on AT&T, than pay for three kidneys.

Like I already said in this thread, the hardware specifications mean nothing on a hindered operating system.  Android is not good, it is just open source.  WebOS and Mac OS X are good.  They deliver their content to the user in a graphically pleasing way without too much else going on in the background.  I have used Android, and it feels really cluttered compared to WebOS or Mac OS X.

Once again, HARDWARE DOESN'T MATTER.  If hardware matters, Apple wouldn't be in the place they are now.  Their computers come with inferior hardware specifications, but they are a much more quality product both aesthetically and in build quality.  This same thing converts to phones.  The iPhone does NOT have the best specifications, but it has really good aesthetics and good build quality.

compared to a phone that is rapidly nearing the end of its cycle. 

I still don't understand why people always profess a brand new phone as an iphone killer when the current version of the iphone is at the end of its life. Apple seems to always step up the game, so why not wait to see what theyve been working on?



NewfDraggie said:


> "Species: SparkleDog"
> 
> Oh, lol.


"Gender: Transgender"

Oh, lol.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 17, 2010)

I dunno, I do love watching people with iPhones wandering around the streets aimlessly - iPhones in the air, hoping and praying to Steve Jobs for a signal. Especially two of my friends, both have iPhones because of their parents dedication to AT&T, and both are extremely displeased - Especially for being in a metro area. 

They get maybe half the coverage I do on my Droid, and all the apps in the world won't outmatch the ability to access the internet, and load things in mere seconds, as well as never dropping a call, or getting error messages while trying to send a text. 

These are undeniable things in my area. That, and Consumer Reports has place at least one, if not two (or more) publications revealing that while the iPhone is the hottest thing - AT&T consistently has the worst reception, worst coverage, one of the most dropped calls, and one of the slowest nets.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> *Removable battery* Most people don't care


Actually almost everybody likes being able to replace a worn down battery, or have a spare in case of emergency.
STFU.



> *Best and biggest battery of any phone* First link when I googled "Nexus One battery life", read the comments: http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2010/01/14/how-is-the-battery-on-the-google-nexus-one-phone/


It is the best and biggest battery, I didn't say anything about battery life and it's still higher than the iPhones.
STFU



> *Unlocked* Fair enough but to have 3G you can only use it on TMobile in the U.S.


lolus
STFU



> *HD camera???* I don't know where you saw that but it's not true: Nexus One specs


Yeah that's HD, lol


			
				nexus One said:
			
		

> Video captured at 720x480 pixels at 20 frames per second or higher with a 5mp camera, flash and light.





			
				iPhone said:
			
		

> 2mp camera, no video.


STFU



> Doesn't an unlocked Nexus cost more than three kidneys?


Doesn't a iPhone cost more than three kidneys?
STFU


> Like I already said in this thread, the hardware specifications mean nothing on a hindered operating system.  Android is not good, it is just open source.  WebOS and Mac OS X are good.  They deliver their content to the user in a graphically pleasing way without too much else going on in the background.  I have used Android, and it feels really cluttered compared to WebOS or Mac OS X.



"It's making more money so it's better"
No, it's not better just people like you buy them and there will always be people like you.
Which is the better phone? It's very clear, it's just you aren't listening and quoteing random copy+pasta's from sites with nothing of value. Mac OS is terrible, the iPhone isn't much better.



> Once again, HARDWARE DOESN'T MATTER.


Yes. It. Does.



> "Gender: Transgender"
> 
> Oh, lol.


QED, people like you.

Edit: Also it has two mics, noise cancellation.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> Windows Mobile: Slow, clunky, bad interface, poor app selection. The physical phones usually suck as well.
> 
> Until Microsoft figures out that they HAVE to make the entire mobile OS finger friendly, they will continue to lose market share to iPhone and Android. The days of the stylus are numbered.


Default Interface maybe, but that is just the thing, Windows Mobile, is incredibly customisable and modular, it's designed to be tailered to the handset's featureset, rather than forcing handset makers to build to it's specifications.

No finger, will ever be as accurate as a stylus.. and I would still agree with my contempory's that advocate the advantage of having a physical QWERTY keyboard built into the phone (Which the Omnia and TouchPro(2) has), instead of relying on a software keyboard that heavily relies on error correction, yet still makes annoying auto-correction errors. A stylus might be more accurate, but it is no less of a pain.

Windows Mobile's strength is it's customisability, you can take that OS and 'build' it to your specification.

That said, I'm not sticking my neck out for Microsoft by any length, I've heard good things about Android, and I'm a happy owner of an iPhone 3G.


AshleyAshes said:


> Wow, who let the Apple bot in here?


Same person that let the diaperfur in here.



NewfDraggie said:


> Price doesn't change the fact it's still better.
> Not locked, faster, cooler, can do more, etc~
> 
> Most people can't afford the iPhone, so saying it's better because of price is silly.
> ...


Well to toss in a bone here, jailbreaking the iPhone to run any application you want, works very effectively, as does reconfiguring the baseband.

Most people can't afford a decent phone with comparable features either.. unless they buy a subsidised handset from an operator and tie themselves into a contract (often 2 years in North America.. 12-18 months here).

Yes, if you buy the phone direct from the manufacturer.. but in my experience, operators generally go all out to lock phones to their network ID's blocking them from being used with different SIM cards. CDMA based handsets are worse off, since they have the user-specific data programmed into the device itself.. and a lot of CDMA networks will point-blank refuse to activate a phone not bought by them.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 17, 2010)

These charts? Where are the references that back them up? Who did them? Was it you? Apple? You're posting them from ImageShack. They're bar graphs with no proof to back them up, and furthermore without any real reason to exist. Sales figures? App downloads? Satisfaction ratings? That's not even mentioning how most Apple fans such as yourself would absolutely rate anything they purchased from Apple as *Very Satisfied*.

Here's the long and the short of it: The iPhone 3G is a decent utility. Poor battery life (my former boss has one and can't last a day on a full charge), low responsiveness, moisture sensors for determining water damage in a rather unorthodox position (in the headphone jack), and a generally bad touchscreen, but fairly decent, with a number of apps that do whatever you want to do (for better or worse - I'd prefer VNC or RDP over LogMeIn) and so on. Its most heinous failing, however? *It's generally tied to a single network*. Calling Google bad for charging more for their unlocked variant is like saying "choice is bad" - The whole reason Apple charges less on a contract with AT&T is entirely *because* the phone is subsidized and much of the cost of it is made up over the period of the contract. I mean, have you ever bought a phone outside a contract? It's usually about twice as expensive. By buying a subsidized phone, you then have to deal with being tied to a single carrier, at their mercy as far as their network, their usage policies, their pricing, etc goes. Of course, that's no problem for the iPhone, since the iPhone is already intrinsically tied to said network.



> Well to toss in a bone here, jailbreaking the iPhone to run any application you want, works very effectively, as does reconfiguring the baseband.


That's true, but Apple has and as I understand it continues to attempt to thwart these activities via forced firmware upgrades that end up bricking the phones (intentionally, and without option for repair - You violated the contract and terms of use, so you're SOL, buy a new one).


----------



## hexidimentional (Jan 17, 2010)

righto, so geek is an extreme apple fanboy or perhaps an advanced spambot, lets just ignore the nonsense and lies about how an apple product doesn't suck.... and talk about real phones n.n, instead of bricks that pretend to have sms capabilities but really have no push capabilities at all


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 17, 2010)

Let's try this on for size:
(http://www.pcworld.com/zoom?id=167391&page=1&zoomIdx=1)






Faster doesn't appear much better when your network is fairly unreliable.

Verizons lowest reliability percentages are 
-- 82% in Portland (AT&T got 73%) @ 622/410kbps
--85% in Baltimore (AT&T got 60%) @ 870/433kbps
AT&T's highest reliability percentages are 
--90% in Boston (Verizon got 90% as well) @ 1259/708kbps (which is impressive)
--83% in New Orleans (Verizon got 100%) @ 787/576kbps


----------



## hexidimentional (Jan 17, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Have fun with your overpriced Apple POS.




agreed, 1 thousand dollars for an eight gig ipod touch? thats right you dont get very much internal memory in an iphone do you? and no expansion for that tiny ass memory chip no sir

heres an idea, get an ipod touch and then get a real fucking phone geek


----------



## Carenath (Jan 17, 2010)

Geek said:


> Like I already said in this thread, the hardware specifications mean nothing on a hindered operating system.  Android is not good, it is just open source.  WebOS and Mac OS X are good.  They deliver their content to the user in a graphically pleasing way without too much else going on in the background.  I have used Android, and it feels really cluttered compared to WebOS or Mac OS X.


For people like me, and my contemporarys, Hardware matters a great deal. I bought the iPhone because at the time, it was the most powerful device I could get in terms of hardware and feature-set. In addition, the iPhone 3G was the only smartphone that supports UMTS/HSPA (3G) on the US and European bands, this means, I can bring my phone to Canada and get full 3G service on ROGERS, Bell and eventually also Telus. In all 3 cases I just need a SIM card.

But, what the iPhone makes up for in World-band 3G, it lacks with native background multitasking that WinMo and Android have, it lacks with App support (Apps are restricted by region and restricted by Apple), it lacks with Flash and Java support.

No tethering support, No support for Google Voice (Apple blocked the App), Skype is restricted to only work over WiFi..



Lastdirewolf said:


> They get maybe half the coverage I do on my Droid, and all the apps in the world won't outmatch the ability to access the internet, and load things in mere seconds, as well as never dropping a call, or getting error messages while trying to send a text.


Yes.. but then, you're a Verizon customer, and Verizon are using an incompatible network that makes your phone a useless brick when you travel outside the US (or Canada).



NewfDraggie said:


> Actually almost everybody likes being able to replace a worn down battery, or have a spare in case of emergency.
> STFU.


Most people don't actually, by the time the battery on your average phone wears out, most people just upgrade on their contracts.. or buy a new one. The battery on my iPhone is starting to.. and I'm just going to buy a new phone with a faster processor to let me do what I want.. either powered by Windows Mobile, or Android, because I can hack, tweak and customise both those operating systems, to give me exactly what I want.. and not what Apple thinks I want.



NewfDraggie said:


> lolus
> STFU


Translation: I was proven wrong, and I dont like that.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Most people don't actually, by the time the battery on your average phone wears out, most people just upgrade on their contracts.. or buy a new one. The battery on my iPhone is starting to.. and I'm just going to buy a new phone with a faster processor to let me do what I want.. either powered by Windows Mobile, or Android, because I can hack, tweak and customise both those operating systems, to give me exactly what I want.. and not what Apple thinks I want.


Sorry, most people can't spend money like that.


> Translation: I was proven wrong, and I dont like that.


How was I proven wrong, and how is the US important? How is the US the sole country in the entire world, the entire focus, etc...

Also according to that chart above there's more than just one provider with 3g in the USA so that's also plain wrong.

lol@attempting


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 17, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Yes.. but then, you're a Verizon customer, and Verizon are using an incompatible network that makes your phone a useless brick when you travel outside the US (or Canada).



*Shrugs* you got me there. I was tempted to buy an unlocked one, but for the life of the contract, I have no plans to leave the states. So, I take that bullet in stride x/

(Plus, I dunno what to do with an unlocked phone - I mean, I prolly coulda Googled it, but >_> shuddup.)


----------



## hexidimentional (Jan 17, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> *Shrugs* you got me there. I was tempted to buy an unlocked one, but for the life of the contract, I have no plans to leave the states. So, I take that bullet in stride x/
> 
> (Plus, I dunno what to do with an unlocked phone - I mean, I prolly coulda Googled it, but >_> shuddup.)



you do whatever the hell you want with it x3 thats the point


----------



## Carenath (Jan 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> *It's generally tied to a single network*.


So is every CDMA phone sold in North America, Verizon to my knowledge will not activate a non-Verizon handset, same for Sprint, same for Bell Canada and Telus. You want to move networks? You got to buy a new phone.
GSM handsets are generally locked if you buy them from the carrier, but, once you unlock them (or pay more for an unlocked handset) you can move it to any other carrier, this also applies to the iPhone. It is sold unlocked (at the same price as a locked version) through some carriers in Europe, and O2 in the UK will unlock them on request.. weither or not O2 Ireland does this as well is not known at the moment.. suffice to say I'm contented with reconfiguring the phone software to give Apple the two fingers.



NewfDraggie said:


> Sorry, most people can't spend money like that.


Yes they can, because most people don't spend $$$ to start with on a smartphone, a typical phone costs about â‚¬120, some are a lot cheaper, some are obviously more expensive, for these people, the battery will more often than not, last the lifetime of the phone.

Oh wait.. you live in Canada.. where you get raped up the ass by network and telecom operators.. sucks to be you then.



NewfDraggie said:


> How was I proven wrong, and how is the US important? How is the US the sole country in the entire world, the entire focus, etc...
> 
> Also according to that chart above there's more than just one provider with 3g in the USA so that's also plain wrong.


Thank you for proving you're as thick as two planks.
He said, the phone only provides 3G support if you use T-Mobile's network, which is probably because the phone only supports UMTS1700. The only other GSM operator in the US providing 3G, AT&T, uses 1900 and 850, two completely different frequency bands.
Very few operators in the world are using 1700, which is probably why the iPhone and most tri-band UMTS phones even bother to support it.
In Canada, only ROGERS and Bell Canada have operating 3G HSPA networks, and they are also using the 1900 and 850 bands.. so phones that don't support either of them, will not provide 3G support on those networks. This is why when I was in the US recently using T-Mobile, I could only get EDGE.

The argument was nothing specific to the US, you just proved you don't know how 3G services in North America work.. now. You could have tried, to rebutt by stating that the phone supports 1900/850 with a different model.. but nope, you responded like a retard.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 17, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> *Shrugs* you got me there. I was tempted to buy an unlocked one, but for the life of the contract, I have no plans to leave the states. So, I take that bullet in stride x/
> 
> (Plus, I dunno what to do with an unlocked phone - I mean, I prolly coulda Googled it, but >_> shuddup.)


Verizon do sell multi-mode phones that also provide GSM functionality for those that do travel regularly.
I'm contemplating actually buying this particular phone from Verizon, so when I'm in the US I can use their network which is fast, and is reliable, and will work well everywhere.. and when I come back home I can pop in my local SIM card into it and use it as a regular phone over here.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Carenath said:


> snip


Thanks for proving that the iPhone is not only inferior but also you know just as much as I do, nothing. :3

Edit: apparently not knowing how the 3g network (or probably nay network and provider) works in the US makes me "thick as two planks", so I'll just call you a ignorant amuurican and be done with it. How, and why would I care enough to know that off the top of my head?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 17, 2010)

Man, this thread makes console wars look civil and diplomatic.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Man, this thread makes console wars look civil and diplomatic.



Isn't this just a blast though? I'm enjoying being called a retard for now knowing about cellular networks in the USA, of all places.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Thanks for proving that the iPhone is not only inferior but also you know just as much as I do, nothing. :3
> 
> Edit: apparently not knowing how the 3g network (or probably nay network and provider) works in the US makes me "thick as two planks", so I'll just call you a ignorant amuurican and be done with it. How, and why would I care enough to know that off the top of my head?


When you understand, that the US and Canada use the same standards and frequencies for phones, you'll understand that the argument applies to Canada just as well as it does to the US.

No, not knowing how 3G networks work, and responding with "lolus STFU" when someone stumps you, makes you 'thick as two planks'. No one said you had to know any of it off the top of your head, but, when you respond like you think you know everything.. when others know better..
"Ignorant Amurrican" would be apt, if I happend to be an American, or at least, was living there. However my current residence is a good deal further to the east.. and my plans are, oddly enough, to move near to Vancouver BC, or someplace near Ontario.



NewfDraggie said:


> Isn't this just a blast though? I'm enjoying being called a retard for now knowing about cellular networks in the USA, of all places.


See Above.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 17, 2010)

...

OK, guys.

Here's the deal:

What the fuck ever. It's a *phone*.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> ...
> 
> OK, guys.
> 
> ...



FUCK YOU, IT'S A MINI-COMPUTER.



*Rocks in the corner and strokes his Droid* don't listen to them, you're okay, you're more than just a phone...


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

> No, not knowing how 3G networks work, and responding with "lolus STFU" when someone stumps you, makes you 'thick as two planks'. No one said you had to know any of it off the top of your head, but, when you respond like you think you know everything.. when others know better..


Uhm actually I was more referring to how he was -only- thinking about the USA, which got the "lolus" response because the US isn't the only place in the world and I was talking about the nexus one, not the iPhone. The nexus One works with more than just one company down there as far as I can tell~

Oh, "stomps me"? What are you, twelve? This kid couldn't do anything but quote other websites with pointless information and you're no better. Thinking people can afford $500-$1000 every two years for a new phone, then when I said they can't you point blank shoot me down and say they can. Well actually no, they can not. Sorry but people don't have that type of cash to waste, and saying that being able to replace the battery is pointless (or even agreeing to that statement, like you did) is actually pretty stupid, bub. Who doesn't want that ability? To say "NOPE DON'T WANT THAT" for no real reason is silly.


> "Ignorant Amurrican" would be apt, if I happend to be an American, or at least, was living there. However my current residence is a good deal further to the east.. and my plans are, oddly enough, to move near to Vancouver BC, or someplace near Ontario.


Don't. Ever. Same mentality as them, same application of the insult I originally intended: ignorance.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 17, 2010)

> Actually almost everybody likes being able to replace a worn down battery, or have a spare in case of emergency..



I have never once in my lifetime met anyone other than a businessman that carried around extra batteries....for anything.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

I like your name.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 17, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Uhm actually I was more referring to how he was -only- thinking about the USA, which got the "lolus" response because the US isn't the only place in the world and I was talking about the nexus one, not the iPhone. The nexus One works with more than just one company down there as far as I can tell~


His argument, was that the Nexus One only provides 3G support in the US (and by extension Canada), on T-Mobile's network and he is correct.
The NexusOne doesn't support the 3G frequencies used by the majority of North American operators. This means you would only get EDGE on AT&T or ROGERS and cannot use the phone at all on Bell's HSPA network.

A CDMA model and a European 'edition' is to be released later in the year apparently.



NewfDraggie said:


> Oh, "stomps me"? What are you, twelve? This kid couldn't do anything but quote other websites with pointless information and you're no better. Thinking people can afford $500-$1000 every two years for a new phone, then when I said they can't you point blank shoot me down and say they can. Well actually no, they can not. Sorry but people don't have that type of cash to waste, and saying that being able to replace the battery is pointless (or even agreeing to that statement, like you did) is actually pretty stupid, bub. Who doesn't want that ability? To say "NOPE DON'T WANT THAT" for no real reason is silly.
> 
> Don't. Ever. Same mentality as them, same application of the insult I originally intended: ignorance.


Oh, the irony.

It is far from my problem if your average basic mobile phone costs $500-1000 in your country, they certainly don't cost that much over here, especially on contract with an operator. Most bill-pay users get massive reductions on the non-upgrade price when getting a new phone.. and some operators give away the phones for free just for renewing your contract.
It depends on the operator, phone and price-plan.

But I guess it just sucks to live in a country where your mobile phone operators charge you an arm and a leg and have no concept of rewarding customer loyalty.

Slydragon got his TouchPro2 phone, free of charge.. I got my iPhone for â‚¬169. Granted, these are smartphones, and I'd expect to pay more than â‚¬130 for one of them on a contract.. and phones here cost more on pay-as-you-go which is very popular, so it's not an entirely fair comparison.
Still, you guys must be really hard up, if people dont have $70-100 in spare cash lying around to get a newer phone when the old one's showing it's age. Almost no one here, buys new batteries for phones, they just buy new phones.. mostly because the operators give the incentives to upgrade and stay in contract. Even pre-pay users get discounts.

I only said that most people don't care about having a user-replacable battery, and at least for most people I know, that is true. Every phone I've owned before the iPhone had a replacable battery, but I usually upgraded and sold off my older phones to friends for cash, and bought a new one after two years.

So.. phone recommendations.. OP check out: pdadb.net if you're after a smart-phone device. All else failing.. go shop around, starting with your own carrier first.. then see what the competitors are offering.. see if your carrier will beat any offer your competitor will give you, shop around.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 18, 2010)

Apple loses for bing the hipster's brand of choice. PERIOD.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 18, 2010)

...

I think this thread was over quite some time ago.

@CuriousGinger: If your question wasn't answered sufficiently, feel free to start a new thread.


----------

